# Microsoft Access 2003, 2007



## rdonovan1 (Sep 7, 2009)

I am just kind of wondering if anyone might happen to know of ways that I can automate Microsoft Access 2003, 2007 better.

I am trying to use it to record my job search results and I would like to be able to also set it up so that I can easily record, review and print out things like my job history, residential history, and other related topics as I am trying to use it to help me with my overall job search.

I am doing some work right now, but all of it is on a part time temporary basis or on-call basis and that really sucks as it is not full time permanent at all. 

I have created an employment database and a table called search history and I have some entries into the table so far, but one of the things that I am running into is a problem with a field that I have labeled ApplicationMethod. 

In that field I am recording the mode that I use to apply for certain jobs, but unfortunately it is not doing it the way that I want to do. At the moment I have over 57 entries into the table and in the ApplicationMethod field I have got Fax, In Person, and Online for entries, but instead of it just being a drop down combo box with just one of each to select from it is showing the same titles multiple times. 

What I would like to do is to cut that down so that it shows each one only once, but so that I can use it more than once. Each time that I apply for a job I need to choose from the list the method of application and there can only be one for each entry. I can apply to the same company for the same job on multiple occasions, but I can only record one application method for each time. 

I would also like to make the date field easier to work with as well. At the moment it is only in a general format and is kind of cumbersome to work with. 

I have had some programming training and experience in the past, but I really have not done much with VBA and at the moment I don't know if I would have to use VBA at all to make this work the way that I want it to work. 

I've had similar ideas in the past relating to Access relating to both personal and business uses in which I am recording things like customer and contact information and in which I an taking into account the fact that not all of my contacts or customers are going to be in the United States and in some cases the contact or customer is going to have more than one location and phone number.

I've had similar ideas relating to Excel as well as my finances are currently way out of control and what I am trying to do is get both my contact information and financial information under much better control so that I have everything on the computer and in a manner in which I can access things very quickly.


----------

